# Gold rush alaska



## 056 kid (Feb 12, 2011)

I watched an episode last night where the old timer,(the Dakota guy) was taking over the show, making changes and letting his experience do the work. The other men really had problems with this, especially Harness the morphine addict.

My question is; do you guys think there is anything wrong with an elder, more experienced individual showing younger folks how it gets done? I know if an old timing pro faller started telling me what to do Id be all ears and eyes!

To me Dakota was all right, the gold started to show up too.


----------



## rb142 (Feb 12, 2011)

If the experienced elder is willing to pass on hard-earned knowledge, a person would be crazy not to shut up and soak up the info like a sponge. That assumes that the elder actually HAS the knowledge, not just thinks he has the knowledge because he did that once 50 years ago. Of course, strong egos often play a role on both sides. In the case of Gold Rush, it's mostly about fake drama scripted in by the producers just like Axe Men. These guys have to miraculously dig up $300,000 in one more episode in order to justify another season of shows.


----------



## meatwagon45 (Feb 13, 2011)

First, calling Harness a "morphine addict" is a little harsh. If you have watched the show, you would know about his injuries and reasons for taking morphine. You would also see what happens to him when he cannot take his medications.

Second, the reason the crew had a problem with the outsider taking over is because he is an outsider. The crew all went to Alaska together from Oregon to work the mine. Outsiders have come to the mine in the past and offered advice and help, but never tried to take over. With a crew that size, a take over can be nothing but hostile.

Third, age has nothing to do with knowlage. The new guy may have had sucess on other claims in the past, but was it only because of him? Maybe. The old guy that was already on the mine has claimed to mined gold but appears to have no idea what he is doing. Because he is older, should I automaticly listen to him?


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 13, 2011)

I think age has quite a lot to do with knowledge. The longer you live the more you see and do, how could you not learn??? Maybe calling harness an addict is harsh, but my granny has more back issues from falling off horses and all she takes is baby aspirin for her blood. . . That's not a lie either. . .


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 13, 2011)

I've worked with all the equipment on the show, except the pans and that new separator in the tent. We used to wash limestone until it was about 25F, the moving parts are warm enough until then to stop things from freezing up too bad. The way they are moving material, you couldn't make money if you were finding it in safes. More it here, move it there, then move it again, then move it again? Why not just push the waste in a pile with the dozer? Foremen used to say "You'll have that rock wore out by the time it gets to the pile". It'd have to be a good day at a Richie Bros. auction to sell the equipment and come out even now, but I bet they find the motherload next week.


----------



## meatwagon45 (Feb 13, 2011)

"I think age has quite a lot to do with knowledge. The longer you live the more you see and do, how could you not learn???"

Would you listen to a 60 year old that has seen a person climb a tree over a 20 year old that has been physically climbing for 2 years? I would take the guy with hands-on KNOWLEDGE


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 13, 2011)

I watched enough episodes to figure out that there is a reason they are broke. The jokers had no clue what they were doing and the old guy just may save them.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 13, 2011)

meatwagon45 said:


> "I think age has quite a lot to do with knowledge. The longer you live the more you see and do, how could you not learn???"
> 
> Would you listen to a 60 year old that has seen a person climb a tree over a 20 year old that has been physically climbing for 2 years? I would take the guy with hands-on KNOWLEDGE


 
Exactly. So take the guys advice, and do what he says. Doing things the way you have been doing has resulted in 0 profit. Heres a guy that has done it before, has been hand picked by the claim owner, so follow some suggestions, and maybe you might find a pot at the end of the rainbow. Swallowing your pride may be hard, but how much can you have if you're in the position they were in? Maybe you are missing the part where he has actually found gold in several different places on the planet?


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 13, 2011)

I like this show, as I do not know anything about gold mining; it is entertaining.
I like the idea of learning from the old man, but; not just because he is a old man, but he mined there before.


When the old guy Jack says "no guts no glory" I cringe.......


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 13, 2011)

The thing to remember about old people is that if they where never any good at what they did, they either got out of it or died from it. In Dakotas case, he has been successful for a good while I gather, so there would be no reason not to listen to him, especially when he wants to make changes to the sluices and bars and all that mess. . .


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 13, 2011)

its a tv show, take the things you see on it with a grain of salt

one episode its "theyve been mining for 5 months and spent over 300,000 dollars"

next episode "theyve been in alaska for almost 3 months now and spent nearly 200,000 dollars"

their "facts" are all over the place... they cant get their stories straight


i also dont like harness, he seemed to be full of #### when he ran out of morphine ... "all i got are all these pills now, and thats not gona do it, i havnt slept in days" bla bla bla... guy didnt even have rings around his eyes, he looked fresh as can be, bunch of bs

jacks voice is epic, but it seems hes nothing but a pretender without a clue


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 13, 2011)

Do the producers think that as a viewer,I would not watch it without all the stupid drama?
Even deadliest catch has turned to drama.. Just make it like a documentary.. We will still watch it.. leave all the dumb stuff out.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 13, 2011)

Hahaha. I call this show the six stooges. 
As far as them listening to "Dakota Fred" or what ever his name is, I don't see where they really have a choice. The claim owner gets 20% of the take. He's not happy with what they're finding. He sent Fred in to boost his take. He basicly has to help the six stooges to help himself. The claim owner basicly said that they can listen to Fred or hit the road. 
I don't see what the problem is, except made for TV drama BS.

Andy


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 13, 2011)

That's how I saw it.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 13, 2011)

especially Harness the morphine addict yes the shows a joke:deadhorse:


----------



## Under_Pressure (Feb 14, 2011)

This show makes Ax Men looks like a documentary. At least Ax Men has real companies with real loggers doing real jobs (except for the swamp guys), even if they do some acting while they do them. Gold Rush is pure BS. As Todd supposedly has said, the show is the gold mine, not the stuff in the ground. The Discovery Channel forums have some pretty interesting threads on this. 

One other thing I noticed is the Oregon product placement showing up in the last episode. Some of the guys were wearing Oregon coats, and dope fiend Harness had an Oregon helmet with built in muffs in at least one shot. Sort of like Ax Men the past couple seasons- Oregon logos started popping up everywhere, even with Jimmy & James who I'm not even sure own a chainsaw.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 14, 2011)

Have noticed the product placement as well. Oregon, for better or worse, is way more than chainsaws. Think about 80% of lawn mower blades are made by them, IIRC. Small engine parts also slowly is becoming a dynasty owned by them, and the parent company, Blount is building more and more heavy equipment for forestry and other things as well. Maybe soon it will be History on the Oregon channel.


----------



## Pumice (Feb 14, 2011)

Under_Pressure said:


> This show makes Ax Men looks like a documentary. At least Ax Men has real companies with real loggers doing real jobs (except for the swamp guys), even if they do some acting while they do them. Gold Rush is pure BS. As Todd supposedly has said, the show is the gold mine, not the stuff in the ground. The Discovery Channel forums have some pretty interesting threads on this.
> 
> One other thing I noticed is the Oregon product placement showing up in the last episode. Some of the guys were wearing Oregon coats, and dope fiend Harness had an Oregon helmet with built in muffs in at least one shot. Sort of like Ax Men the past couple seasons- Oregon logos started popping up everywhere, even with Jimmy & James who I'm not even sure own a chainsaw.


 
Similar to how Ice Road Truckers were quite unambigously pushing Kobalt tools. It was real easy to notice the guys spending above normal time displaying the tools or mentioning it by name.

Here is a blog by Jimmy Dorsey on the show. Essentially the whole show is 1 big scripted/put up job. Todd Hoffmann saw a Discovery channel add for ideas for shows , and he pitched the idea of bunch of down and out guys going to Alaska to mine for gold.



> I am blessed! I was kicked off of a reality show! But I knew it was coming because I read the script.
> 
> In a formatted documentary, AKA: Reality Show, the story lines are written by script writers before the characters, (participants) every set foot on location (in our case the mine.) The entire show is scripted, outlined and understood by all the production team but is only revealed to the participants that need to influence the storyline. The storyline is what you see as the viewer and all of the drama that is created is for your ratings which sell the program. I know about the script because I had a sneak peak read in April at the Sandy Airport



http://www.goldminingrealityshow.com/?paged=2


----------



## meatwagon45 (Feb 14, 2011)

Where can I get an Oregon Outboard motor?


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 14, 2011)

wow! you guys think it might be scripted!?
good detective work! 

and they have sponsors too!? who would imagine that!


----------



## rottiman (Feb 20, 2011)

Although the show is a "pain in the ass fake set-up, I believe it has accompolished its goal of sucking you in to watch it and then react to it!!!!!!!!!!!!Well done Discovery, mission accomplished....................


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 20, 2011)

rottiman said:


> Although the show is a "pain in the ass fake set-up, I believe it has accompolished its goal of sucking you in to watch it and then react to it!!!!!!!!!!!!Well done Discovery, mission accomplished....................


 
yep, exactly !
id rather watch it than axeman anymore, ive been watching axe men long enough to basically know whats gona happen, its the worst. except for shelby, love watching him.
on gold rush its just interesting seeing the whole process and seeing how the gold is when its found in the dirt


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 20, 2011)

Yea, is there anywhere to watch it on the web?


----------



## A. Stanton (Feb 21, 2011)

Personally, I've enjoyed watching this series and I'm glad that there is a season 2 coming next fall.
It's man and machine vs nature, and maybe a little gold mixed in.


----------



## meatwagon45 (Feb 21, 2011)

One of the on going points in the season was that if they did not find enough gold, the claim owner would not let them back next year. The previews kind of say that they are allowed back hence implying they found enough gold. The next season is in September or October. They could have waited a week


----------



## rb142 (Feb 21, 2011)

They are supposedly ~$300,000 in debt, not counting any payment to the men or their individual bills. They supposedly found ~$20,000 worth of gold. Doesn't sound like enough to me. But I suspect the claim owner is willing to overlook that detail when Discovery networks committed to another season.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 21, 2011)

056 kid said:


> I know if an old timing pro faller started telling me what to do Id be all ears and eyes!
> To me Dakota was all right, the gold started to show up too.


 
That's because you want to learn something as would I.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 21, 2011)

Pumice said:


> Jimmy Dorsey
> The Glory Hole


 
I have to say he played the part of the idiot the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Country1 (Mar 1, 2011)

I know some of you watched the "Full Disclosure" episode last Friday...

Sure didn't look like too much was "disclosed" though... I'm not surprised they're going to a new claim next season. Just another way to add drama.

I think out of all these type shows we watch, Gold Rush has got to be the worst. A lot of you say AxMen, but I say it's GR. I keep watching though. I guess you just have to keep in mind it's all "just make believe"....opcorn:


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2011)

its not all make believe 
like most "reality" shows, a lot of what WE see is staged, they cant have the camera crew on call 24/7 , so they obviously set up shots.
but a lot of the people, their stories, etc, are true.

did anyone get a look at some of the equipment they were lookin at for next year!?
they said they spent $300k + this year.. plus the $25k he borrowed from his sister... now they are out lookin at giant earth movers for next year?!

]oh yea, and old man jack, someone dug up some info about him on another forum, apparently , aside from their small airport they own, jack is a slum lord. owns a big complex with lots of units that are low income, people who live in his units were speaking out against him about the horrible conditions, blue tarps over the roof and all. apparently he makes quite a bit of money off it though. add the airport to that, and the guy sounds liek hes making pretty good money aside from the gold bs


----------



## paccity (Mar 1, 2011)

wish they were from a different state, it's inbarasing. but after all it's all unreality tv.


----------



## ray benson (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like they may be working a different claim next year.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope Fred gets to bring his own crew in too. That would be too damn funny!!


----------



## ray benson (Mar 2, 2011)

Then they can film both crews - like ax-men


----------



## Under_Pressure (Mar 2, 2011)

There have been rumors that Dorsey is putting together his own crew for a show as well.


----------



## Country1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Under_Pressure said:


> There have been rumors that Dorsey is putting together his own crew for a show as well.


 
What a joke that would be.......


----------



## Diesel Pro (Mar 2, 2011)

Country1 said:


> I know some of you watched the "Full Disclosure" episode last Friday...
> 
> Sure didn't look like too much was "disclosed" though... I'm not surprised they're going to a new claim next season. Just another way to add drama.
> 
> I think out of all these type shows we watch, Gold Rush has got to be the worst. :



I think that crown goes to Sarah Palin's Alaska...


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 2, 2011)

Diesel Pro said:


> I think that crown goes to Sarah Palin's Alaska...


 
hey at least sarah and her 2 daughters are hot..


----------



## oscar4883 (Mar 2, 2011)

I was a foreman for one of the largest mining companies in the world. It is hard to keep an operation running with a well funded and skilled maintenance team. Those poor sobs where doomed from the get go. Who knows if it is real though. If it is real, I am pretty sure having a camera crew on the job saved Dorseys life.


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 2, 2011)

does anyone remember the clip in the beginning of the season where dorsey drop starts a stihl saw and almost takes his leg off? it starts on high idle and the momentum swings his whole arm and saw right towards one of his legs and he has to jump outa the way from it taking his shin off lol


----------



## wildwilly411 (Mar 4, 2011)

here is 15 pages of Dorsey's explanation of all that goes on up there
The Glory Hole » Blog Archive » Ten Facts about Gold Rush Alaska
so much was done wrong it a surprise there even aloud back to Alaska


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 4, 2011)

It seemed that Dorsey was loose with his safe operating procedures. I don't think I ever saw someone start a saw like he did who wasn't on his 7th beer. Ugh.

Also, I remember he got dressed down for cutting into the power cord on the electric grinder. The grinder hadn't wound down yet and he set it on the ground...right on top of the cord. Double ugh.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 4, 2011)

He's a city slicker. Usually they are obsessed with safety though, strange. I havent seen the show in a while, what made him leave? His wife was shown on the commercial crying talking about people putting their hands on her husband, that made me laugh.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 5, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> hey at least sarah and her 2 daughters are hot..


 
Sarah? Hot? Banshee, you need to get out more. Granted, she's better looking than Hilary Clinton or Barbara Bush. But hot? Nope.


----------



## justme23005 (Mar 5, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Sarah? Hot? Banshee, you need to get out more. Granted, she's better looking than Hilary Clinton or Barbara Bush. But hot? Nope.


 
I wouldn't throw her out, for eating crackers in my bed.. :msp_love:


----------



## mantis (Mar 5, 2011)

The old man keeps saying he is looking for the "GLORYHOLE" That is one word you dont want to google It had a different meaning when I drove the Big truck :waaaht:


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Mar 5, 2011)

mantis said:


> The old man keeps saying he is looking for the "GLORYHOLE" That is one word you dont want to google It had a different meaning when I drove the Big truck :waaaht:


 

Did you ever find gold?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mantis (Mar 6, 2011)

Canthook Coasty said:


> Did you ever find gold?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
 Not in the holes that I've seen :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Mar 6, 2011)

mantis said:


> Not in the holes that I've seen :hmm3grin2orange:


 
 Well, maybe you’re not going in deep enough. There’s got to be something in there. :monkey:


----------



## Booshcat (Mar 6, 2011)

Canthook Coasty said:


> Well, maybe you’re not going in deep enough. There’s got to be something in there. :monkey:


 
Just make sure you dont drop your cell phone down there.


----------

